# Caribena versicolor in the wild



## Tarantupedia (Jul 15, 2020)

Caribena versicolor is one of the most loved tarantulas around the world. This beautiful species from the Caribbean Island Martinique changes colors through its lifecycle. In this video we show you a little history of when it was described and by who, the natural habitat as well as the different color stages.

A special thank you to Jan Phillip Samadi for all the videos from his trip to Martinique. Subscribe to his channel https://www.youtube.com/user/kumalo77 for more tarantulas in the wild.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 16, 2020)

@Arachnid Addicted 

At 5:49 you’ll see a one with a lot of red, at 723 you’ll see AF with less red.

Could be variation within the same species.

There are some snakes with a massive amounts of genetic variation in both color and pattern - look up Dominican Red Mountain Boa, then images. There’s ~ 10-16 different phenotypes ALL naturally occurring. 

I know we rarely see such things with Ts. But maybe the red is within species

Reactions: Like 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 16, 2020)

viper69 said:


> @Arachnid Addicted
> 
> At 5:49 you’ll see a one with a lot of red, at 723 you’ll see AF with less red.
> 
> ...


Hey man. Thanks for tagging me here. Amazing video. 

I answered you properly in my thread, though. 

I'll let the link in here in case people want to share their opinions too. 






						Caribena versicolor color variation.
					

Thats another reason why I wouldnt be surprised if they were different species. Lets say the red one locale is from a different island, there's a whole sea isolating them geographically so, who knows?  A lot of commerce/tourism goes on between the islands, so it is probably more common than we...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

